# Weed not burning



## Crazy Horse

What's the deal? My weed will not stay lit, I spark up a joint, and have to light it a hundred times cause it keeps going out. What causes this?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*I heard it happens when grower doesnt flush the nutes out correctly  :farm:*


----------



## BagSeed

Buds might not be dry or you can't roll a joint, lol...


----------



## Crazy Horse

Interesting. I never flush, I just give them straight water for the last 3 weeks. I grow in 5 gal buckets, so they need 15 gal to flush, and I think that is a waste of water. Is there anyway around flushing, or is it something I will have to consider from here on in. I know there are some seasoned growers on here that don't flush, so input is needed here. Thanks CH


----------



## Crazy Horse

Buds are dry.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> Interesting. I never flush, I just give them straight water for the last 3 weeks. I grow in 5 gal buckets, so they need 15 gal to flush, and I think that is a waste of water. Is there anyway around flushing, or is it something I will have to consider from here on in. I know there are some seasoned growers on here that don't flush, so input is needed here. Thanks CH


 
*the flush idea was just a thought.   I use gh nutes in a hydro setup, keeping the ec under 1.7, under 1.6 for the most part, and never flush either. After harvest, I do an air dry, usually 3-4 days and then seal in a jar in the fridge to cure and age, anywhere from 3 weeks to 4 months.  I never have a problem with burning, even just after the 3-4 day drying.  :farm:*


----------



## lyfr

i had a batch like that...grandaddy purple.  i was told also it was due to not flushing ( hydro BTW so i dont even know if this applies to soil ).  and there are some very experienced growers who don't.  i dont really have any words of wisdom just wanted you to know i have suffered the same fate.


----------



## LowRider

some weed is just better in a glass piece of your choosing.  i have learned that much when smoking good sensimilla.  Then again maybe it isn't as dry as you think it is.


----------



## SativaWeed

Hey everboddeh, the following was taken from 'Ask Ed' in the MJ growers handbook,
  Dear Ed,
 I recently harvested my small indoor crop. My problem is the dried buds will not stay lit, which makes it impossible to roll into joints because the pot crystalizes into this black substance.
 I read in a previous column of yours, that this might be due to a lack of potassium. I've tried various drying methods and none have produced pot that will stay lit. These included microwaving, sun drying for 1 - 2 days, and slow drying hanging upside down.
 If the problem does indicate a lack of K, how and when should the nutrient be added?
 My second question is that I am stuck with a 1/2 lb. of good looking and smelling pot which won't burn. Is there any way I can fix these buds?
                                                     Useless Green, Tallahassee,FL

and Ed says;
 The black substance is carbon (C), which is what is left once the other substances have boiled or evaporated or burned. C by itself does not burn with a high enough heat to keep the fire going.When combined with K there is a higher burn temperature and the burn stays lit.
 When wood or charcoal is burned, the ash which remains is mostly potash, K-2-O. In order to get a satisfactory marijuana, the fertilizer regimine should be changed.The plants should be fed a fertilizer with a higher ratio of phosphorous (P) such a 4-3-5 during the first few weeks of growth.This will help the plants develop short, stocky stems rather than thinner, taller growth.
 During the last three weeks of flowering the fertilzer ratio should be low in N, high in P, and medium in K-between 1-5-3 and 3-7-5, (This stands for the ratio of N-P-K, always in that order.) or thier multiples. This encourages flowering, and causes a nitrogen (N) deficiency. The plant transfers N from it's old growth, the shade leaves, to the new growth, flowers and the small leaves surrounding them. The shade leaves turn yellow and die as the N migrates to the new tissue.
 Your non joint burning marijuana may be a blessing in disguise. Instead of smoking in a joint, use a small bowl water-pipe or use for cooking.
 You will get a much cleaner smoke since you are not smoking paper. The C of your K deficient pot does not burn, and the smoke is filtered of water solubles through water. Why would anyone want all that C or it;s pyrolitic, carbon monoxide (CO), which is considered a poison and CO2 in his/her lungs? Another benefit is that a pipe is much more efficient way to get high than a joint. Much less material is wasted as sidestream smoke in an effient pipe.


That's Eds' take on the subject. Hope that helps.


----------



## Crazy Horse

So tell me if I'm wrong, but Ed is saying that MJ won't burn properly unless it has some potash left in it? So because my plants do not get any nutes for the last 3 weeks of flower, there is not enough K in them to create the Carbon to burn off properly? So I need to give them a little more nutes near the the last couple of weeks of flower?

Flushing is going to have to be my last resort. So if there is a way around it, I will do it. I definately could be wrong, but I don't think they are over nuted when chopped. Most of the leaves are yellow and sickly looking due to lack of nutes. So stuck in a little situation here, give more nutes closer to the end of flower, or cut back on nutes in the final weeks of flower, or flush which I will do at a last resort. Thanks CH

Oh and the buds "are" dry.


----------



## Crazy Horse

I hang dry for about a week and a half, then put them into paper bags for the final drying. I use paper bags because it is quicker to dry, where I hang my buds is at a pretty cool temp, and it takes awhile to dry. Trying to avoid mold. So they are in paper bags for about 4 days, or whenever the stems snap, and into jars they go for the cure. That's my drying process, do it every time and had no problems till this last batch.


----------



## Rogue

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> What's the deal? My weed will not stay lit, I spark up a joint, and have to light it a hundred times cause it keeps going out. What causes this?



Try rubbing a little ash from something else, like a barbecue, on the end of your joint. A little catalyst goes a long way.


----------



## Crazy Horse

Never heard of that one before Rogue. Will have to try it out. I would still like to know what the hell is happening here so I can prevent this on my next grows. Any other advice peoples?


----------



## Firepower

you can always do like the french and add some tobacco to it.  :aok:


----------



## FlyByNight

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> Interesting. I never flush, I just give them straight water for the last 3 weeks.



Isn't that what flushing is?


----------



## Crazy Horse

Welllll, some people say it's flushing while others say flushing is when u leach your soil free from nutes. So depends on how u look at it I guess. So here's my game plan, give nutes till 2 weeks before harvest (which is always kinda difficult since I have never finished flowering when they are "supposed" to be done). In the last week before harvest I am going to try out a flushing supplement out (like clear from DNF) to get rid of the salt build up which I have never done either. So hopefully this will help out. It's just weird cause I haven't changed a thing in my grows, which all have been fine, just the last batch is messed up. Oh well.


----------



## honeybear

Firepower said:
			
		

> you can always do like the french and add some tobacco to it.  :aok:



no offense to the spliff, but ewwww


----------



## Firepower

Yeah i never got that. Tobacco with weed and women with hairy armpits.:shocked: 
those darn french might be aliens!!  roflmao ..


----------

